# The Heretic is Here



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

well, ladies and gents, the first issue of Heresy-Online's first ever *Fan-Fiction and Art ezine*, _The Heretic_ has finally arrived. We've got a heap load of good stories for you and some very very nice artwork. For those of you who are interested in checking out Heresy-Online's newest feature to the site, please have a download. it's a free, digital publication directed by me, Commissar Ploss and done in partnership with TheFoundingFields.com book review and fiction news website.

Just follow this link to download the first issue from Google Documents:

The Heretic Vol 1 Issue 1

Google Docs is just a temporary link, eventually we should have it available for download directly from Heresy-Online. There will also be a forum section added to Heresy for the express purpose of discussing past, present and future Issues. 

A seasonal release schedule has been determined for _The Heretic_. With Issue #2 coming out in *Early Summer 2011.* You can even download this publication and read it on your Kindle, Nook or other applicable electronic reading device.

Submission guidelines have also been changed so pay attention:

Completed story submissions will now be taken all the time. Just send a copy of your completed story in *.rtf* format to [email protected] (if you don't know what *.rtf *format is, then you probably shouldn't send the story :wink. All the stories will go into a continuous pool where each release, we will choose six stories (one featured story, and five regular) to appear in _The Heretic_. Their respective authors will be notified of their selection and the stories will receive a professional edit and the be published.

Be sure to include your full name, and email address where we can contact you about your story should any questions, or the fact that you've been selected, arise. Failing to provide these two simple things will keep you from being selected in the future.

Each selected story will get a professional edit, and by submitting your stories to _The Heretic_, you disclose full rights to the story to the project staff, for the purposes of editing the manuscript and subsequently publishing it. Your stories will not be sold to anyone, ever. Your personal information will never be given out against your will, nor will we sell it to anyone. that's just a dick move...

as a final note, this publication _"The Heretic"_ is completely unofficial and in no way endorsed by Games Workshop Limited. No challenge to their status intended. It is a publication by the fans, for the fans. That is all.

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Finally! Cant wait to get reading it!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations :victory:
Looking forward to reading it . Just skimmed it, those illustations are ace.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

"There is no peace amongst fan-fiction writers, only cold coffee and carpal tunnel, and the laughter of dried out pens."

FUCKAWESOME!!!

Have some well-deserved +rep!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Fucking took you long enough, ya lazy turd. :laugh: I'm just fucking with you, nice work.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Just read through it, very nice!

The only thing that was a bit off to me was the plain white background; methinks a background matching that of Heresy itself would be ace k:

Nice work! Maybe I'll get off my ass and actually write something for it this time! :victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, just downloading it right now .

Now all you need to do is get onto issue 2 so we can have issue 3 :victory:.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I knew nothing of this coming through the pipe line, but mate, I have been waiting for something like this for ages. About time we had something more inspirational than White Dwarf to make us pick up the model knife, the paint brush and the dice. 

I hope this publication has a long future!

Rev


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

the forum is now live. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=249

CP


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome. I'm disappointed I couldn't get a story in for Issue 1, but I'm glad that you'll be accepting submissions any time. Less pressure!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Neat, I'll read it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just downloaded it to my kindle. Looking forward to a great read! Glad it is finally off the presses so to speak.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I just downloaded it and I've obviously done something wrong because it starts like this:

%PDF-1.4 %Ã¤Ã¼Ã¶ÃŸ 2 0 obj <> stream xœÕTMOÃ0 ½÷WøŒÔb'Î—TEZ×!ÁmÒ$ˆ0N€Ø…¿�í¶cLÀEzMíøÅï5)vÍ; ´(ÓHN0ÅÃÜ^À«%už›a×Pˆ]€D¾cØ=ÂåÉl×#Õ–ztµu=zC®¹Ç`a®Q!ÕÌ=f[P W†CXW¿¼[ÅÄ6Ö”?.¹<‡—Š�íqUÛ8Jåe;²*å·-îw7Íf×lÏU"w (ASé ¹Y¥ ‹Ge6‰Ó#IW¤;ÿÂé‹sD(hœ(9Å1mƒL£x$LY¸Ô4\‰7IoÝ‚¶zT%£½Ï`4�²É ¥ãlÓ/%m%ÆE#-k2ã¼éÔ‡|Ä¢ßO\MÚ˜àJãƒí;ÌŸ¸å“5é_ŒµŽZÔ,ÜHó×säg&L,U$RCÈ£'&?åG›H …/“�µÖ€»1å.êÚ_4! ÜŸŸSL^ó\4¬ 
NRSÑY&úNN¨ZÎaf=M¥;Ëlá²ò89ç’öšbâÎŸÜý)ª‚4ã¾ <¼4—×/ ãl�ì�ŸÈ>;Ìí£ endstream endobj 3 0 obj 427 endobj 4 0 obj <> stream ÿØÿà

......Yeah, don't know what's going on there. I'm using Opera by the way.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

You have to view it as a .pdf file 

Try opening it in Adobe Reader


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Just downloaded it to my kindle. Looking forward to a great read! Glad it is finally off the presses so to speak.


Ah, wonderful! our first kindle reader! Please let me know how it reads on there, i'm itching to know if it's formatted well enough. :clapping:



wombat_tree said:


> I just downloaded it and I've obviously done something wrong because it starts like this:
> 
> %PDF-1.4 %Ã¤Ã¼Ã¶ÃŸ 2 0 obj <> stream xœÕTMOÃ0 ½÷WøŒÔb'Î—TEZ×!ÁmÒ$ˆ0N€Ø…¿�í¶cLÀEzMíøÅï5)vÍ; ´(ÓHN0ÅÃÜ^À«%už›a×Pˆ]€D¾cØ=ÂåÉl×#Õ–ztµu=zC®¹Ç`a®Q!ÕÌ=f[P W†CXW¿¼[ÅÄ6Ö”?.¹<‡—Š�íqUÛ8Jåe;²*å·-îw7Íf×lÏU"w (ASé ¹Y¥ ‹Ge6‰Ó#IW¤;ÿÂé‹sD(hœ(9Å1mƒL£x‰7IoÝ‚¶zT%£½Ï`4�²É ¥ãlÓ/%m%ÆE#-k2ã¼éÔ‡|Ä¢ßOMÚ˜àJãƒí;ÌŸ¸å“5é_ŒµŽZÔ,ÜHó×säg&L,U'&?åG›H …/“�µÖ€»1å.êÚ_4! ÜŸŸSL^ó4¬
> NRSÑY&úNN¨ZÎaf=M¥;Ëlá²ò89ç’öšbâÎŸÜý)ª‚4ã¾ <¼4—×/ ãl�ì�ŸÈ>;Ìí£ endstream endobj 3 0 obj 427 endobj 4 0 obj <> stream ÿØÿà
> ...





Dawnstar said:


> You have to view it as a .pdf file
> 
> Try opening it in Adobe Reader


aye, this should fix the issue.  Make sure you set Adobe Reader as your default .pdf file viewer. that will solve your future issues as well.

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Liking what I`ve read so far! :grin: 

Fantastic, Ploss and all the contributors well done! :clapping:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Great work guys to everone involved


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> aye, this should fix the issue.  Make sure you set Adobe Reader as your default .pdf file viewer. that will solve your future issues as well.
> 
> CP


I have Adobe as my default, trouble was it wasn't a .pdf file it was a .htm file. So I'm not sure what happened there but I've opened it with Adobe and now it works.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Just downloaded it and read the first two stories. Its good so far, found a few tiny errors both in wording and Fluff but for Fan fiction its pretty good.

i liked the first story the most so far, the second one started good but then devolved into one man can beat an army style of GW fluff.


Not a fan of the 3d art, but the drawn stuff is great would prefer that type in the future.


----------



## teamnecron (Aug 4, 2010)

Talos said:


> the second one started good but then devolved into one man can beat an army style of GW fluff.


Thank you for reading the story regardless, I appreciate the comment. It's something I'll keep in mind for next time.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

teamnecron said:


> Thank you for reading the story regardless, I appreciate the comment. It's something I'll keep in mind for next time.


feel free to review/discuss the stories in detail in the new forum section. 

CP


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> About time we had something more inspirational than White Dwarf to make us pick up the model knife, the paint brush and the dice.


If it had modelling, painting or gaming sections then I would probably agree. 

Just want to say I've been out of the loop for a while, and I didn't know The Heretic had become a Artwork and Fanzine, rather than a general hobby magazine.

My only gripe with it really is the white background, just a little boring. And there's a lot of unbroken text too, I think it would look better if the pictures were spread throughout the pieces rather than just at the end. 

Just my two pence, I look forward to reading all the stories.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I got to agree with Hero on this one. A hobby aspect would make it appeal more to me and probably others. 

I like that it's a fan fiction and art ezine, its a pretty cool thing to have, that could be the leading publication of it's type. But I really do think the visual quality needs to increase if the Heretic is going to be everything it deserves to be. At the moment I think all the white space, along with the layout doesn't look professional enough. The content is all there and spot on, I just think the presentation needs to be address.

I know others disagree but that's my two pence.

Still a good job though!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Concrete Hero said:


> If it had modelling, painting or gaming sections then I would probably agree.
> 
> Just want to say I've been out of the loop for a while, and I didn't know The Heretic had become a Artwork and Fanzine, rather than a general hobby magazine.
> 
> ...


We started a blog... it flopped because people didnt bother helping. We tried to launch this as a multi purpose ezine 2 years ago... and it flopped because people wouldn't submit content.

It is now a sole fiction and art ezine and will remain so.


----------



## Inquisitor Kallus (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome stuff there. Nice to see more of Bronsons work too


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent job to Ploss and all of the contributors for the first issue. It's great to see it finally released and I look forward to future issues. I've just finished reading a book, so it looks like The Heretic Issue 1 will be my next read!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work, just finished reading all the stories . I personally Enjoy the artwork myself.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Loving the intro.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Excellent job to Ploss and all of the contributors for the first issue. It's great to see it finally released and I look forward to future issues. I've just finished reading a book, so it looks like The Heretic Issue 1 will be my next read!


thanks mate.  i hope you enjoy it.


Bane_of_Kings said:


> Great work, just finished reading all the stories . I personally Enjoy the artwork myself.


The artwork is superb isn't it? 


hungryugolino said:


> Loving the intro.


that was one of my favorite parts to write. lol

CP


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Haven't read much as of yet, finishing another novel, but as to the format for the Kindle only a couple of issues. The font size transaltes fairly small, doesn't bother me much as I tend to write my own stuff in 8 point font, but others may find it difficult to read. Also the art work is of course in black and white so you do lose some quality do to resizing and the grey scale. Other than that I haven't noticed anything else in my cursory glance through it. I planning on sitting down with it to read "cover to cover" metaphorically speaking over the next night or so. I will let you know if I run across anything else.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Fantastic. Looking forward to the read and I have a few ideas bouncing around in my head. 


Now if I can just get them OUT of my head and into a word processor......

That is always the challenge...

Good job, guys and a big thanks for the work you are putting into this.


----------



## Pegritz (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmmm. I actually have a story I'm working on called "Dark Black" that I'll finish, polish up, and submit. It's about a pair of brothers on the lam in the underhive of Scintilla, the exiled scions of a ruined Forge family from Gunmetal City. Harlock Wincaster is a warp-scarred gunfighter usually packing enough heat to shoot through a small IG battalion; Constantinus 10-Opal Wincaster is his crippled, half-machine twin, who is on the run from the Mechanicus for stealing the long-lost code for the Omnissiah Itself. Needless to say, there's a lot of shootin' and a lot of hackin'--something for the action fans as well as some tech-speculation for all the devotees of the Machine God. :read:

The new issue looks AWESOME. Great design, folks! I have yet to delve into the content (bloody time constraints), but I'm sure it'll be exceptional.

The Omnissiah is pleased.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Haven't read much as of yet, finishing another novel, but as to the format for the Kindle only a couple of issues. The font size transaltes fairly small, doesn't bother me much as I tend to write my own stuff in 8 point font, but others may find it difficult to read. Also the art work is of course in black and white so you do lose some quality do to resizing and the grey scale. Other than that I haven't noticed anything else in my cursory glance through it. I planning on sitting down with it to read "cover to cover" metaphorically speaking over the next night or so. I will let you know if I run across anything else.


glad to hear nothing extreme has jumped out. for future note, the issue's text will be condensed with single spacing and indented first lines. i will not be double spacing each paragraph in the future. Not only will this save space and decrease page count, but make the text a bit more bearable.  

And as you probably already know, a pdf doesn't have modular text like say an .epub does so the words don't reshape or restructure to your viewing window depending on orientation/zoom.

it's all fine-tuning from here. 

CP


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah I'm just getting the symbols too. windows 7, In both Mozilla firefox and internet explorer, uh I just downloaded the latest version of adobe hoping that would help. maybe its not my main pdf viewer but tbh I'm not sure how to find that out.

*edit

Got it!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

absoultley awesome can't wait for issue two nice one CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gothik said:


> absoultley awesome can't wait for issue two nice one CP


thanks mate.  I'm glad you liked it. I'm sure you'll enjoy the second one too, it's already underway.

CP


----------



## EateroftheWorld (Jan 11, 2010)

*Questions about the stories*

So when writing the stories we want to stay accurate with characters and places? No making up new chars? Or do we just have to keep the main chars and we can make up new side chars? Just want to know cause I'm might go into this, my head is always filled with ideas for short stories and there's nothing I like better than a good shoot out... Bullets wizzing through the air, the earthshaking boom of an approaching Titan, the scream of a thunderhawk's engine as it speeds towards a battle.... See what I mean?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

EateroftheWorld said:


> So when writing the stories we want to stay accurate with characters and places? No making up new chars? Or do we just have to keep the main chars and we can make up new side chars? Just want to know cause I'm might go into this, my head is always filled with ideas for short stories and there's nothing I like better than a good shoot out... Bullets wizzing through the air, the earthshaking boom of an approaching Titan, the scream of a thunderhawk's engine as it speeds towards a battle.... See what I mean?


new characters, old characters, places we've never seen nor heard of are completely fine mate. as long as its within the setting of Warhammer Fantasy or Warhammer 40k, i'll be willing to look at anything.  Have fun with what you write, that's all i ask.

CP


----------



## BloodCri (Mar 19, 2010)

What are the guidelines for artwork submission?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

BloodCri said:


> What are the guidelines for artwork submission?


artwork submission are to be sent to my inbox with a message stating the intent, which is to provide it for publication. Basically, if you can get it on your computer, i'll definitely take a look at it. As you can see in this issue, digital art is fine, as well as more "drawn" styles of photoshop stuff. fancy digital artwork is fine. even pencil-drawn, if scanned and uploaded well enough can be submitted. i'm open to everything. 

lets see what you've got.

CP


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can we request a RTF, MOBI, EPUB version with no artwork for those of us who would like to put them on our kindle for reading?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Can we request a RTF, MOBI, EPUB version with no artwork for those of us who would like to put them on our kindle for reading?


that may be possible for future issues, but for right now it's just PDF. I'm considering and EPUB format as well. Your kindle should be able to accept PDF documents. at least one member has already done it.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

update:

I'm currently moving production of future issues to Adobe InDesign CS5, as there are more options, and ease of use is a factor.  

CP


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

read through the first issue today and cp its awesome, the art work is so realistic felt like i was actually in the picture and the stories are great can't wait for issue 2


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gothik said:


> read through the first issue today and cp its awesome, the art work is so realistic felt like i was actually in the picture and the stories are great can't wait for issue 2


really glad you enjoyed it mate.  Here's hoping the next one's impress as well. 

:drinks:

CP


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome, some good reading in there. I've enjoyed what I've gotten through so far.


----------



## Asoran (Oct 10, 2011)

*problems*

it wil not let me download!!!! :ireful2:
can you please try to fix this


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i'll see what's up. 

CP

edit: there's nothing i can tweak to make it more "public" than it already is... and it's working fine for me... i click on the first link in the OP and then the google docs page comes up and i click download... not sure what the problem is...


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Just stumbled accross this and it looks fantastic! Can't wait to have a damn good read.
Maybe I'll get off my backside and fish out some of the stories I've written over the years............


----------



## nioveratus (Jan 27, 2012)

I just found this and it is really good....I could not find more publications.....If there is more available, can somebody plz point me in the right direction??

Thanks...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

There are two issues and we are working on recovering the third from a hardware failure. then it will be on a normal cycle!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

nioveratus said:


> I just found this and it is really good....I could not find more publications.....If there is more available, can somebody plz point me in the right direction??
> 
> Thanks...


I'm glad you enjoyed it mate.  The section of the forum dedicated to The Heretic is here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=249

i had a massive hardware failure a few months back, and i've no money to replace my equiment until just recently. so djinn24 has been kind enough to help me work through it so that we can get the publication back up and running. 

cheers!

CP


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

my computer hates it wont let me load it up and then freezes


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Why the thread Necro?
Closing


----------

